# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوالات خود را در مورد رشته پرستاری اینجا بپرسید.......

## kazem1996

با سلام من دانشجوی رشته پرستاری هستم اگه سوالی داشتین اینجا 

بپرسید.خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم.

----------


## kazem1996

یعنی کسی هیچ سوالی نداره؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## arash35

یکی از فامیلام رتبش 25000 منطقه 2 شده هنوز نتیجشو نگا نکرده مسافرته
به نظرت سراسری یا آزاد جایی میاره؟؟

----------


## kazem1996

> یکی از فامیلام رتبش 25000 منطقه 2 شده هنوز نتیجشو نگا نکرده مسافرته
> به نظرت سراسری یا آزاد جایی میاره؟؟


امیال ظرفیت رشته پرستاری رو زیاد کردن و این تقریبا به نفع پسرا شده.احتمالش زیاده اگه پسر باشه قبول بشه.

----------


## arash35

> امیال ظرفیت رشته پرستاری رو زیاد کردن و این تقریبا به نفع پسرا شده.احتمالش زیاده اگه پسر باشه قبول بشه.


سراسری مثلا کجا میاره یا آزاد؟؟

----------


## kazem1996

> سراسری مثلا کجا میاره یا آزاد؟؟


نیمه دومی ها اکثر شهرهای کوچک رو میاره.ولی دقیق نمیتونم بگم کدوم شهرها.

----------


## The Godfather

سلام
من پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم
زیاد خوشحال نیستم ولی خب قبول شدم و مجبورم برم
خیلی وقتِ پشت کنکوری ام :Yahoo (76): 

کلا پرستاری چند سال طول میکشه؟
شامل چه درسایی میشه؟(منظورم ترم اول و دوم)
کلاسا چند روز در هفته هستند؟
از صبح تا ساعت چند بعداز ظهر کلاس داری؟
آیا امکانش هست همین ترم اول و دوم رو برای کنکور بخونم؟یعنی وقت دارم؟
من که الان دانشجوی آزاد به حساب میام،میتونم برای کنکور 95 شرکت کنم؟
مرسی

----------


## kazem1996

> سلام
> من پرستاری ازاد قبول شدم
> زیاد خوشحال نیستم ولی خب قبول شدم و مجبورم برم
> خیلی وقتِ پشت کنکوری ام
> 
> کلا پرستاری چند سال طول میکشه؟
> شامل چه درسایی میشه؟(منظورم ترم اول و دوم)
> کلاسا چند روز در هفته هستند؟
> از صبح تا ساعت چند بعداز ظهر کلاس داری؟
> ...


سلام.
طول دوره پرستاری4 سال هست که سال آخر دوره کارورزیه و درسی ندارین وفقط تو بیمارستانید.ترم های اول و دوم بیشتر درس های پایه علوم پزشکی مثل فیزیولوژی وآناتومی اصول وفنون پرستاری و بیوشیمی و پرستاری جامعه و... رو میخونید که البته یه خورده سختن.ترم اول از شنبه تا 4شنبه کلاس دارید اما ترم دوم به بعد کارآموزی ها شروع میشه و باید یک یا دوروز در هفته رو برید بیمارستان.از صبح تا ....دیگه بستگی به آموزش دانشگاه داره که برنامه رو بچینه.اگه میخوای کنکور95 امتحان بدی باید مرخصی بگیری که سرت خلوت باشه وگرنه نمیرسی.درسا پرستاری سنگینن ولی خیلی شیرین و خوبن .امیدوارم جواب همه سوالاتتون رو رفته باشین. :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## The Godfather

> کنکور95 امتحان بدی باید


برای کنکور مجدد به نظرتون از ترم چند بهتره شروع کنم برای خوندن؟

----------


## kazem1996

> برای کنکور مجدد به نظرتون از ترم چند بهتره شروع کنم برای خوندن؟


هرچه زودتر بهتر.به نظرم همون اول مرخصی بگیرید و بشینید بخونید.چون درسای دانشگاه آزاد رو تطبیق نمیدن با دانشگاه های دولتی اگه دولتی قبول بشین اون درسایی که پاس کردین به هیچ دردتون نمیخوره و فقط وقت تلف کردین.

----------


## elena123

من آرزوم پرستاریه. اما زوزانه شیمی قبول شدم هیچ راهی داره بتونم سال دیگه شرکت کنم؟

----------


## kazem1996

> من آرزوم پرستاریه. اما زوزانه شیمی قبول شدم هیچ راهی داره بتونم سال دیگه شرکت کنم؟


چون روزانه قبول شدی راهی نداره جز این که انصراف بدی که اینم یک سال محرومیت داره یعنی کنکور 96باید امتحان بدی.

----------


## Humphry Davy

سلام
 در مورد ادامه تحصيل پرستاري يه مقدار توضيح بديد 
واسه ارشد و دكتري 
زيرشاخه هاش چي هستن ؟
امكان ادامه تحصيل تو خارج ؟
از پرستاري ميشه بعد واسه پزشكي يا دندون خوند؟
ممنون ميشم كامل در ادامه تحصيل توضيح بدين
ي سوال ديگه :شما الان درستون تموم شده ؟

----------


## elena123

> چون روزانه قبول شدی راهی نداره جز این که انصراف بدی که اینم یک سال محرومیت داره یعنی کنکور 96باید امتحان بدی.


آزاد چطوره؟ اونم محروم میشم؟ کنکور ازاد و دولتی با همه اخه

----------


## kazem1996

> سلام
>  در مورد ادامه تحصيل پرستاري يه مقدار توضيح بديد 
> واسه ارشد و دكتري 
> زيرشاخه هاش چي هستن ؟
> امكان ادامه تحصيل تو خارج ؟
> از پرستاري ميشه بعد واسه پزشكي يا دندون خوند؟
> ممنون ميشم كامل در ادامه تحصيل توضيح بدين
> ي سوال ديگه :شما الان درستون تموم شده ؟


واسه ارشد رشته های زیادی داری مثل پرستاری اورژانس-داخلی جراحی -بهداشت خانواد0-بهداشت جامعه و....دوره دکتری هم دو دانشگاه بیشتر پذیرش ندارن.واسه کار بیشتر میرن خارج اونطور که شنیدم کشور های حوزه خلیج فارس و کانادا زیاد پرستارا میرن البته واسه کار.واسه ورود به دوره دکتری هم شرایط سخته یعنی باید معدل دوره کارشناسیتون کمتر از 18 نشه بعد امتحان علوم پایه پزششکی میدین اگه قبول شدین میتونین برین.البته دندون نمیشه.
من الان دانشجو ام.

----------


## kazem1996

> آزاد چطوره؟ اونم محروم میشم؟ کنکور ازاد و دولتی با همه اخه


اگه برید آزاد نه محدودیت نداره .میتونید یه ترم مرخصی بگیرید و کنکور95 شرکت کنید.

----------


## Humphry Davy

> واسه ارشد رشته های زیادی داری مثل پرستاری اورژانس-داخلی جراحی -بهداشت خانواد0-بهداشت جامعه و....دوره دکتری هم دو دانشگاه بیشتر پذیرش ندارن.واسه کار بیشتر میرن خارج اونطور که شنیدم کشور های حوزه خلیج فارس و کانادا زیاد پرستارا میرن البته واسه کار.واسه ورود به دوره دکتری هم شرایط سخته یعنی باید معدل دوره کارشناسیتون کمتر از 18 نشه بعد امتحان علوم پایه پزششکی میدین اگه قبول شدین میتونین برین.البته دندون نمیشه.
> من الان دانشجو ام.


يعني مستقيم ميشه از كارشناسي پرستاري، دكتري خوند؟

ببخشيد ترم چند هستد ؟ چ دانشگاهي؟

----------


## kazem1996

> يعني مستقيم ميشه از كارشناسي پرستاري، دكتري خوند؟
> 
> ببخشيد ترم چند هستد ؟ چ دانشگاهي؟


از شدن میشه ولی شرایطش سخته.البته میتونی تو اینترنتم یه سرچی بکنی.
ترم3 علوم پزشکی شهرکرد.

----------


## elena123

سلام من شیمی محض اوردم اما علاقم پرستاریه. امکانش هست مثلا در ارشد پرستاری شرکت کنم یا کلا راهی داره بشه رفت پرستاری ؟

----------


## zia

*سلام دوستانی که امسال دانشگاه آزاد پرستاری قبول شدن رتبه چند بودن ؟ 

میخواستم بدونم رتبه حدودا چند بیارم تا پرستاری قبول شم سال دیگه ؟ منطقه 3 حساب میشم، 

و اگه منطقه 1 ، 2 هستین رتبه تون حدودا تو منطقه 3 چقد میشه ؟ 

دوستان لطفا فقط رتبه بگین ! از تراز سر در نمیارم ، 

خیلی ممنون میشم جواب بدین  ،* *

برج 8 تاریخ اعزام به خدمتمه ! میخوام حین سربازی واسه کنکور بدم ، جوابتون خیلی کمک میکنه بهم*

----------


## kazem1996

> سلام من شیمی محض اوردم اما علاقم پرستاریه. امکانش هست مثلا در ارشد پرستاری شرکت کنم یا کلا راهی داره بشه رفت پرستاری ؟


سلام.امکانش نیست حتما باید پرستاری بخونید.

----------


## biology115

> سلام.امکانش نیست حتما باید پرستاری بخونید.


سلام از طریق رشته بهداشت نمیشه رفت پرستاری؟

----------


## BacheMosbat

سلام
max رتبه ای که تو منطقه سه میشه پرستاری اورد حالا شهرش زیاد مهم نیست 
چنده؟
روزانه البته
و همچنین ازاد

----------

